# Tae Kwon Do



## SammyB57 (Nov 17, 2004)

I want to start taking Tae Kwon Do lessons a few times a week once my ankle heals up (I tore ligaments in a football game, 16 days left in a cast). I am looking at two different schools.

1) Is about 2 minutes away from my house. 

Two main instructors, both very experienced. One instructor is a 3 time National Champion in Sparring in Korea. He has a degree in TKD from Kyung Hee University and a 5th degree BB in TKD and Hwal-Bup. He is also a certified Referee. The other is a 6th degree BB and also does Kung Fu. He has 30 years experience.

The studio has lots of trophies and medals and I assume participates in lots of competitions.

They were friendly, no long term contracts, WTF style Tae Kwon Do.

2) Is about 15 minutes away from my house.

Main instructor is a 3 time middleweight karate champion, 4 time world kickboxing champion. Holds a 1st degree BB under Chuck Norris and a 3rd degree under Mike Dillard. This gym is more kickboxing/boxing oriented. The martial arts system is a combination of TKD/and Chun Kun Do (Chuck Norris' system). It also teaches throws. There are lots of belts at this studio but most of them belong to the instructor. I know he has produced a few competitors in kickboxing, but it seems more fitness oriented than actual kickboxing.

3) What I want from a martial art?

1. Fun
2. Improved Fitness
3. I want to have good, powerful kicks and punches. I also love grappling (I do Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu), so I would enjoy a karate system with throws.

My questions:

1. What are marks of a good TKD school?
2. Anyone know anything about Chun Kun Do?
3. What is WTF fighting like? The instructor said it was full contact and continuous. I don't know much about Karate fighting or karate tournaments. If anyone could enlighten me, this is the subject I want to know most about. I want to compete eventually but not if it means playing "tag" and calling it fighting. I don't want to do Muay Thai/Boxing because I don't really want to endure a lot of serious injuries, but I don't want to teach myself bad habits by over-pulling punches. If I am going to learn to kick, I want to kick HARD. It's my understanding that kicks to the body can be full power.

Any enlightenment would be nice. I am reading up and posting everywhere on the internet for information. As soon as I do some physical therapy, I want to get back into martial arts!

(I'll probably still grapple at least twice a week as well as doing a striking art.)


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 17, 2004)

I would check out the TKD instructor's credentials. If he is WTF, ask to see his certificate, there is a thread about certificates- what to look for.  When you are WTF, you get a Kukkiwon certificate with a number.  He probably has one if he is a certified Referee. These days, I wouldn't take their word for it. Maybe they have them on the wall. But that said, alot of good instructors aren't Kukkiwon but independents. 

Look at their classes, see them in action. Are there alot of different color belts?  Are there alot of black belts? Is it a good training environment? Foam padding or cement floor-not good for knees in the long run. What are testing fees normally.  How much does it cost to test for black belt when you get there? (some cost hundreds $)


WTF sparring is continuous. We can kick hard to upper belts, but we suit up in gear. We don't do grappling much, as in hardly ever.  Taekwondo is 90% legs.  We do boxing, some joint locks, alot of hand technique breaking (and foot of course).  It is strenuous, cardio exercise, alot of jumping, spinning technique.  It is definitely fun.  We also do forms, self-defense, and tournaments. Goal oriented. Can do your whole life and teach. Your grappling would also be good with this. 

Hope your ankle heals well, go easy, do exercises a long time so you know it is stable before you start. TW


----------



## SammyB57 (Nov 18, 2004)

The first belt test is $39. I asked him what the combined price of all the belts to black would be, and he didn't tell me. I won't sign up unless he tells me, so fear not, that issue will be cleared up. I'm not paying six jillion dollars for a black belt when I can go buy one for $10 at the martial arts outlet. Hee hee.

He has certificates and trophies and medals up the wa-zoo. 

I did see an 8 year old blackbelt which I didn't like one bit. But I understand that the WTF does do that.

One of the things I would like about the other Karate/Kickboxing school is that they do teach throws. I understand in some Karate tournaments you can use throws as long as they don't go above the hip.

Does anyone know anything about Chun Kun Do?
Also, what are your favorite Tae Kwon Do techniques and why?


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 18, 2004)

Are you sure that is not Chung Do Kwan? Michigan TKD here on the forum I believe is that. He teaches Palgwe system which is the older forms that were replaced with Taekgueks in the WTF.  Chung Do is another type of Taekwondo.  WTF & ITF are the major ones though.  TW


----------



## still learning (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello, Lucky to have some good choices of some great instructors and different arts. My only thoughts to add is ,trust your instincts,your gut feelings, about the Instructor and school. Not the head,but your inner inner self. Your instincts knows.......if you have chosen,but something tells you something feel wrong...leave, try another school....Aloha


----------



## Marginal (Nov 21, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Are you sure that is not Chung Do Kwan? Michigan TKD here on the forum I believe is that. He teaches Palgwe system which is the older forms that were replaced with Taekgueks in the WTF.  Chung Do is another type of Taekwondo.  WTF & ITF are the major ones though.  TW



Depends on how you look at it. TKD's largely a result of several kwans coming together under one roof. ITF's primarially Gen Choi's Kwan. A lot of variations exist under the WTF umbrella however. Chung Do Kwan, Mo Duk Kwan etc.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Nov 22, 2004)

If your a beginner you dont have much to loose and everything to learn. If the school you choose is a mcdojo, then learn what you can from them and then move on once you reach a standstill. There is much to learn at a mcdojo for a newbie.


----------



## Disco (Nov 22, 2004)

3. What is WTF fighting like? The instructor said it was full contact and continuous. I don't know much about Karate fighting or karate tournaments. If anyone could enlighten me, this is the subject I want to know most about. I want to compete eventually but not if it means playing "tag" and calling it fighting. I don't want to do Muay Thai/Boxing because I don't really want to endure a lot of serious injuries, but I don't want to teach myself bad habits by over-pulling punches. If I am going to learn to kick, I want to kick HARD. It's my understanding that kicks to the body can be full power.

WTF TKD fighting is full contact and continuous. That being said, there are restrictions. No punching to the head, no kicking to the face area, no sweeps, no leg kicks, no throws. You can only punch to the chest area and it better be super hard and knock somebody down, otherwise it most likely won't be counted. Flexability and athleticism is paramount for excelling in TKD in a competitive nature. If you are coming off a serious ankle injury, I would be very careful of going into something that is going to mandate a lot of leg work.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Sammy! I think you should try a class at each school and see the way the instructors interact with the students and if the particular training done at each school is something you want to pursue. Ultimately make the decision based upon what you want to accomplish and would enjoy doing. Keep us posted.

-Vadim


----------



## phlaw (Nov 22, 2004)

I think it depends what you want, if you wanna do more tournaments then choose #1 if you want more self defense choose #2.


----------



## Miles (Dec 27, 2004)

Sammy,

Which school did you decide to join?  How is your training?

Miles


----------

